

A New Operating System - mudge
http://nickmudge.info/?post=91

======
nuggien
Why would you post a link to your blog promoting the fact that you're thinking
about writing an OS? That's like me posting a link to my blog promoting a
startup I haven't thought of the idea for yet.

~~~
mudge
I'm beyond thinking of writing an OS. It's currently what I'm working on in my
spare time. I'm interested in people's ideas and comments.

~~~
nuggien
We'll have more constructive comments when you show us you've made some
progress in terms of development.

------
a-priori
I've been tinkering with operating system programming for a few years now
(yikes, has it really been 5?) in my spare time. It's an interesting hobby,
and I actually got a job partly because of it. :)

I'm interested in hearing more about this project of yours, and possibly
contributing to it.

------
wmf
For anyone interested in OSes, I recommend the EROS, Sun Spring, Singularity,
and Synthesis papers; they are signposts outside the well-explored Unix/VMS
territory.

------
rms
How about an exokernel?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exokernel>

~~~
mudge
Yea, I've been thinking about that too.

~~~
plinkplonk
"Yea, I've been thinking about that too"

perhaps a separate post for that? seeing as __this __post seems to be
essentially a content free "I am thinking about ... " ?

~~~
mudge
Hey man, a lot of code comes from thinking about things for awhile.

~~~
plinkplonk
the problem is not with thinking about stuff. But if I were to write blog
posts about "I am thinking about X" and then submit those posts to news.YC..
well.

Let me not discourage you though. if you think your cogitations deserve the
attention of the folks at news.YC, please, go ahead and submit one link per
thought. News.YC is an essentially self correcting system, in my experience,
and can probably handle such content free links just fine.

~~~
davidw
The problem is whoever voted it up. Would that we could unmask the bozos;-)

------
halo
Here's the basic problem: you're writing an operating system. Stop doing that.
It's 2008.

~~~
bprater
Hey, it can be a good learning experience and just darn good hacker fun!

~~~
neilc
I agree -- but this is a pretty content-free YC news story. This would be
notable if the guy actually gets anywhere -- writing "I'm going to write a new
OS" on your blog is the trivial part.

~~~
mudge
Yea, I agree.

~~~
rglullis
If you do agree, why did you post?

~~~
rms
Because he felt like submitting. This is not a big deal. Consider it a
discussion thread with an incidental link.

